# What the Heck is Wrong with My Neon



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just noticed that one of my tetras has a white patch on his dorsal fin and dorsal area (see the attached pic).

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd luv to know too! I had that happen to my Boesemani Rainbowfish, I did a water change every 2 days, for 3 times a week! and it slowly healed~


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like NTD (Neon Tetra Disease)to me.
Fish Disease - Neon Tetra Disease
I recently thought I had this problem with my Neons as well, I lost 20 various Tetras in a week, but think it was something else. I did alot of research and kept coming to this. But yours look like all the ones I seen pictured with NTD


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Hope it isn't that. Tho it does
look like it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope so too, I'm no expert by far , but it's not looking good


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies, it looks like it is neon tetra disease, which is incurable and highly contagious, I guess I'll have to euthanize him


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Can u quarentine the fish. That would be a good step as u would want
to seperate them


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> Thanks for all your replies, it looks like it is neon tetra disease, which is incurable and highly contagious, I guess I'll have to euthanize him


Are you sure? I had two fish that had it in my whole community! Yes, it passed fish to fish, I even bought a replacement irian rainbow and boesemani as a replacement before they died! They looked like they were missing the color, the skin and scales.. It looked faded out... after a few water changes, everything turned normal and everyone survived it! Well, that wuz just my experience, but never again did I have it! But it's up to you, i mean... try quarantine.. not worth killing it yet!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

There is the risk of spreading it all so yea if u have a quaretine tank I'd use it but make sure it's small ( you'll have to really clean it
if that tetra disease). If u don't have a tank I would say put it down so you don't risk the other ( tho they may already exposed)


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately I did euthanize by freezing. It actually spread quite a bit more since that picture was taken so I felt I had to do it.

Hopefully no other fish are affected.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that your fish was sick and had to be euthanized. I hope that your other fish continue to thrive.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

That sucks  

But ya, it definately looked like NTD. Hope the rest of your fish are still nice and healthy


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. So far every other fish looks healthy so hopefully it was an isolated incident.


----------

